# PHP Fehler wegen MySQL



## Gottox (21. April 2003)

Ich habe ein Problem bei installieren von PHP:
Wenn ich ./configure gemacht hab, und dann   make starte, kommt nach ein paar zeilen Folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
ext/mysql/php_mysql.o(.text+0x1dae): In function `zif_mysql_create_db':
/home/Gottox/Documents/Progs/php-4.3.1/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:1118: undefined reference to `mysql_create_db'
ext/mysql/php_mysql.o(.text+0x1f4e): In function `zif_mysql_drop_db':
/home/Gottox/Documents/Progs/php-4.3.1/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:1160: undefined reference to `mysql_drop_db'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [sapi/cli/php] Fehler 1
```
Ich denke das liegt an der mysql Extension, denn wenn ich mit --without-mysql konfiguriere klappt alles...
Kann mir jemand helfen, Google bemühen hat nix geholfen!

PS: Ich denke mal trotz des Themas steht das hier im Linuxforum richtig...


----------

